# Fat bands and custom band setups on the Saunders Falcon 2



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

To me this slingshot is one of the greats. I have gloated about this thing in several other posts so I will spare any of that here. However ... I found a quick an easy way to attach any types of bands to this slingshot, quickly, cheaply, and easily.

One of the problems I have was that the rubber I was getting from wally world I would cut wide and single .. the clips for the Saunders just couldn't hold them and they would slip out.

Well my kids had these tiny rubber bands called "loom bands" I noticed (after they had gotten bored with them). I found that slipping a few of these small rubber bands around the clips would allow me to shoot any band without ANY slippage. Not only that, but it is quick and super cheap.

Here I have some wallt world rubber cut straight at 1 inch exactly. Single bands. Shoots great, no slipping at all ... I love this setup!




























If you want to shoot custom flats on a dirt cheap and VERY well designed wrist braced semi starship ... this is how to do it. Also this method would work on the WRP and other Saunders flat band models.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

pretty cool there on the think out of the box idea.....I had the best of bands with tex's LB2000 band for that shooter....I know I got well

over 1500 hunderd shots with no abrasion or wear..after a period of time the band just lost it's power...

~AKAoldmiser


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

NaturalFork said:


> One of the problems I have was that the rubber I was getting from wally world I would cut wide and single .. the clips for the Saunders just couldn't hold them and they would slip out.


Have you noticed that the clips have a forward and aft direction? They hold best and also distort the plastic fork tips less if they are installed in the correct orientation. I didn't notice this immediately after receiving my Saunders Pro and Falcon 2 from Archery Exchange (best price anywhere) and the instructions don't make it clear either. In this photo, the forward direction is at the top:









Another thing you can do to retain thin bands is just double the band back on itself just under the clip. I don't have to do this with Wally World Gold's Gym green but thinner single bands (like TB black) need the extra layer thickness.

I agree that these are wonderfully engineered SSs! The geometry of the Pro is perfect for me and I shoot it as well as any of my slingshots--just much faster, being a starship.

However, even the Falcon 2 isn't really pocketable. I think I will bend a new short spacer from round bar to replace the wrist brace (Normally you cannot assemble the forks onto the handle without the brace present.) Then I'll mill out the bottom of the handle and install a lanyard anchor. (I prefer a snug lanyard to a brace anyway.) With plenty of undercuts for mechanical lock and retention in the hollow milled-out cavity, I should be able use Brownells Acryglas rifle stock bedding epoxy to install a recessed eye bolt. Then I can at least carry my Falcon 2 in my jeans pocket with the forks hanging out.



oldmiser said:


> pretty cool there on the think out of the box idea.....I had the best of bands with tex's LB2000 band for that shooter....I know I got well
> 
> over 1500 hunderd shots with no abrasion or wear..after a period of time the band just lost it's power...
> 
> ~AKAoldmiser


The LB2000s are my favorites from Tex too, oldmiser! I can get close to 200 fps with them shooting 1/2 steel from even the Falcon 2 (though it's a setup that results in a bit over 5x elongation drawn to my cheek and the bands might not last well over 1500 rounds when stretched that far...time will tell.) The interesting thing is setting up the LA2000s (natural latex instead of black) as similar as I could to the LB2000s, I actually got slightly less speed over my Chrony with the natural latex LA2000s. Maybe it's just normal batch variation thing, because Tex says the black is very slightly slower than the natural. Man--those clips sure are handy for Chrony testing different bands or just adjusting band length!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

They oriented the clips so that one side would fit flats and the other tubes. I still have problems with slippage .. but that slingshot is super old. Perhaps the problem has been addressed by now. Either way great wrist braced slingshots. Best out there.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

NaturalFork said:


> They oriented the clips so that one side would fit flats and the other tubes. I still have problems with slippage .. but that slingshot is super old. Perhaps the problem has been addressed by now. Either way great wrist braced slingshots. Best out there.


I didn't even notice the difference until I got a Pipper sight with the Falcon 2 ($$$ but it works well on the wide forks). The Pipper only has the one surface and can only be installed in one orientation, obviously.


----------

